# PCGH 10/2014: i7-5960X und 5820K im Test, Gebrauchte Hardware, Ausblick auf Geforce 800, Radeon R9 300 und Broadwell, Oculus Rift DK2, Gaming-LCDs von



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu ***Demnächst** PCGH 10/2014: i7-5960X und 5820K im Test, Gebrauchte Hardware, Ausblick auf Geforce 800, Radeon R9 300 und Broadwell, Oculus Rift DK2, Gaming-LCDs von Full- bis Ultra-HD u.v.m.; DVD-Vollversion Dungeons GOTY*

					Die neue PC Games Hardware 10/2014 ist ab dem 3. September im Handel! Die Kernthemen der Ausgabe: Intels Haswell-E mit bis zu acht Kernen und DDR4-Speicher, Ausblick auf Geforce 800, Radeon R9 300, Broadwell und 14nm-Technik, Schnäppchen-Chance mit gebrauchter Hardware. Im Test-Teil sieht sich die Redaktion die Grafikkarten-Performance in allen Preisklassen mit aktuellen Spielen an und bringt ein Testtagebuch von einem Jahr Einsatz der Geforce GTX Titan. WaKü-Fans kommen mit dem Test von 3×140mm-Radiatoren auf ihre Kosten und im Spiele-Teil gibt's Neues von Star Citizen, Metro 2033 Redux sowie eine Zusammenfassung der Gamescom. Käufer der DVD-Heftversion freuen sich über die Vollversion Dungeons in der GOTY-Edition.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: ***Demnächst** PCGH 10/2014: i7-5960X und 5820K im Test, Gebrauchte Hardware, Ausblick auf Geforce 800, Radeon R9 300 und Broadwell, Oculus Rift DK2, Gaming-LCDs von Full- bis Ultra-HD u.v.m.; DVD-Vollversion Dungeons GOTY*


----------



## Gamer090 (30. August 2014)

*AW: **Demnächst** PCGH 10/2014: i7-5960X und 5820K im Test, Gebrauchte Hardware, Ausblick auf Geforce 800, Radeon R9 300 und Broadwell, Oculus Rift DK2, Gaming-LCDs von Full- bis Ultra-HD u.v.m.; DVD-Vollversion Dungeons GOTY*

Wenn ich richtig liege, wollte der Spieleonkel vor kurzem nicht ein Test-Review über PC Stühle bringen? 

Das stand mal im Wochenrückblick vor kurzem und dachte es kommt in dieser Ausgabe.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. August 2014)

*AW: **Demnächst** PCGH 10/2014: i7-5960X und 5820K im Test, Gebrauchte Hardware, Ausblick auf Geforce 800, Radeon R9 300 und Broadwell, Oculus Rift DK2, Gaming-LCDs von Full- bis Ultra-HD u.v.m.; DVD-Vollversion Dungeons GOTY*

Ahoi,

yep, der Artikel war ursprünglich für die 10/2014 geplant, erscheint nun aber erst in der 11. Grund dafür waren andere spannende, aber zeitkritischere Themen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gamer090 (31. August 2014)

*AW: **Demnächst** PCGH 10/2014: i7-5960X und 5820K im Test, Gebrauchte Hardware, Ausblick auf Geforce 800, Radeon R9 300 und Broadwell, Oculus Rift DK2, Gaming-LCDs von Full- bis Ultra-HD u.v.m.; DVD-Vollversion Dungeons GOTY*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> yep, der Artikel war ursprünglich für die 10/2014 geplant, erscheint nun aber erst in der 11. Grund dafür waren andere spannende, aber zeitkritischere Themen.
> 
> ...


 
Achso, Schade naja dann eben in der nächsten Ausgabe.  Die 11. ist von mir schon mal gekauft.


----------



## 442 (31. August 2014)

*AW: **Demnächst** PCGH 10/2014: i7-5960X und 5820K im Test, Gebrauchte Hardware, Ausblick auf Geforce 800, Radeon R9 300 und Broadwell, Oculus Rift DK2, Gaming-LCDs von Full- bis Ultra-HD u.v.m.; DVD-Vollversion Dungeons GOTY*

Gebrauchte Hardware? Die Ausgabe brauch ich.


----------



## Palmdale (1. September 2014)

*AW: **Demnächst** PCGH 10/2014: i7-5960X und 5820K im Test, Gebrauchte Hardware, Ausblick auf Geforce 800, Radeon R9 300 und Broadwell, Oculus Rift DK2, Gaming-LCDs von Full- bis Ultra-HD u.v.m.; DVD-Vollversion Dungeons GOTY*

Der 5820k ist ja echt der Burner im Heft. @stock Leistungszuwächse gegenüber 2600k von 8 (Anno) - 40% (Crysis 3), mit moderater Übertaktung (durch verlötetem Heatspreader auch mit Luft relativ gut möglich) bügelt er alles nieder. Schick schick. 

Unbedingt kaufen die Ausgabe


----------



## Bummsbirne (2. September 2014)

Und wieder wird auf Wakü,  hier auf 420er Radis, eingegangen.   Es ist nicht zu fassen. Thx dafür!  Endlich kommt bei euch der Wakü-Karren ans rollen!

Ich persönlich brauche das eher weniger, aber für Neulinge, waeren auch Wasserzusätze, Lüfter bzw Pumpensteuerungen (neues Poweradjust 3) oder Acryl Tubes und deren Anschlüsse und Biegetechniken interessant. 


Aber wie schon geschrieben Thx dafür!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. September 2014)

*AW: **Demnächst** PCGH 10/2014: i7-5960X und 5820K im Test, Gebrauchte Hardware, Ausblick auf Geforce 800, Radeon R9 300 und Broadwell, Oculus Rift DK2, Gaming-LCDs von Full- bis Ultra-HD u.v.m.; DVD-Vollversion Dungeons GOTY*

Torsten brachte uns geballte WaKü-Kompetenz ins Haus, daher wirst du das Thema "Kühles Nass" fortan öfter sehen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Painkiller (2. September 2014)

*AW: **Demnächst** PCGH 10/2014: i7-5960X und 5820K im Test, Gebrauchte Hardware, Ausblick auf Geforce 800, Radeon R9 300 und Broadwell, Oculus Rift DK2, Gaming-LCDs von Full- bis Ultra-HD u.v.m.; DVD-Vollversion Dungeons GOTY*

Sehr geniale Ausgabe! 

Schönes Titan-Tagebuch, Raff!  
Ich bin mal gespannt ob die ganzen Zweifler jetzt endlich verstummen, oder zumindest eine Lehre aus dem Bericht ziehen. 

Der Gamer-LCD Vergleich war auch super! 
Der Haswell-E Test von Seite 8-19(!!!) ist sowieso grandios!  
Ein Kauf juckt mich jetzt schon arg in den Fingern. Der AMD PII X6 verrichtet seinen Dienst zwar noch ordentlich, aber neue Hardware belebt die Seele. 
Wisst ihr schon wann es die ersten X99 Boards ins Heft schaffen werden? 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. September 2014)

*AW: **Demnächst** PCGH 10/2014: i7-5960X und 5820K im Test, Gebrauchte Hardware, Ausblick auf Geforce 800, Radeon R9 300 und Broadwell, Oculus Rift DK2, Gaming-LCDs von Full- bis Ultra-HD u.v.m.; DVD-Vollversion Dungeons GOTY*



<> schrieb:


> Wisst ihr schon wann es die ersten X99 Boards ins Heft schaffen werden?
> 
> Gruß
> Pain



In der 11 wird's ein Update geben, eine dicke Marktübersicht aber erst in der 12 (damit die Auswahl groß und die Anzahl der Kinderkrankheiten endlich klein ist). Ich warte privat auch schon auf diesen Vergleich. 

MfG,
Raff

PS: Danke für das Lob!


----------



## Palmdale (2. September 2014)

*AW: **Demnächst** PCGH 10/2014: i7-5960X und 5820K im Test, Gebrauchte Hardware, Ausblick auf Geforce 800, Radeon R9 300 und Broadwell, Oculus Rift DK2, Gaming-LCDs von Full- bis Ultra-HD u.v.m.; DVD-Vollversion Dungeons GOTY*

Warum zum Geier verbaut eigentlich jeder diese optischen Stecker fürn Audioausgang? Ich brauch Cinch (will net mein teures, in der Wohnung verlegtes Kabel tauschen) -.-

Und ja, das Titan-Tagebuch war super, bitte mehr davon! Aber die "Arbeit" hätte ich mir mitm AMD Prozzi net gemacht, Herausforderung hin oder her


----------



## PCGH_Phil (2. September 2014)

*AW: **Demnächst** PCGH 10/2014: i7-5960X und 5820K im Test, Gebrauchte Hardware, Ausblick auf Geforce 800, Radeon R9 300 und Broadwell, Oculus Rift DK2, Gaming-LCDs von Full- bis Ultra-HD u.v.m.; DVD-Vollversion Dungeons GOTY*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Warum zum Geier verbaut eigentlich jeder diese optischen Stecker fürn Audioausgang? Ich brauch Cinch (will net mein teures, in der Wohnung verlegtes Kabel tauschen) -.-
> 
> Und ja, das Titan-Tagebuch war super, bitte mehr davon! Aber die "Arbeit" hätte ich mir mitm AMD Prozzi net gemacht, Herausforderung hin oder her


 
Wenn du eine anständige Soundkarte kaufst, (z.B. Asus STX (2), Soundblaster ZxR), kannst du auch Cinch nutzen. Wer kauft denn schon teure Kabel für Onboard-Sound? 

Die Tagebücher können sicher nochmal aktualisiert werden, wenn neue Hardware im Rechner steckt (Haswell-E? Mir jedenfalls juckt's beim 5820K kräftig in den Fingern) - Find's cool, dass die so gut ankommen, ist wegen der Realitätsnähe aber wohl auch interessanter als fein aufeinander abgestimmte und immer ein bisschen synthetische Testrechner.  Ansonsten: Es gibt in der Redaktion ja noch ein paar andere Kandidaten... 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## padawan1971 (2. September 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Sehr geniale Ausgabe!
> 
> Schönes Titan-Tagebuch, Raff!
> Ich bin mal gespannt ob die ganzen Zweifler jetzt endlich verstummen, oder zumindest eine Lehre aus dem Bericht ziehen.
> ...


----------



## NuVirus (3. September 2014)

*AW: **Demnächst** PCGH 10/2014: i7-5960X und 5820K im Test, Gebrauchte Hardware, Ausblick auf Geforce 800, Radeon R9 300 und Broadwell, Oculus Rift DK2, Gaming-LCDs von Full- bis Ultra-HD u.v.m.; DVD-Vollversion Dungeons GOTY*

Klingt ja interessant, leider ist meine Ausgabe noch nicht gekommen evtl ja heute normal liegt die Samstags im Briefkasten - wo soll ich mich melden wenn se heute immer noch nicht da ist?


----------



## Palmdale (3. September 2014)

*AW: **Demnächst** PCGH 10/2014: i7-5960X und 5820K im Test, Gebrauchte Hardware, Ausblick auf Geforce 800, Radeon R9 300 und Broadwell, Oculus Rift DK2, Gaming-LCDs von Full- bis Ultra-HD u.v.m.; DVD-Vollversion Dungeons GOTY*



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Wenn du eine anständige Soundkarte kaufst, (z.B. Asus STX (2), Soundblaster ZxR), kannst du auch Cinch nutzen. Wer kauft denn schon teure Kabel für Onboard-Sound?
> 
> Die Tagebücher können sicher nochmal aktualisiert werden, wenn neue Hardware im Rechner steckt (Haswell-E? Mir jedenfalls juckt's beim 5820K kräftig in den Fingern) - Find's cool, dass die so gut ankommen, ist wegen der Realitätsnähe aber wohl auch interessanter als fein aufeinander abgestimmte und immer ein bisschen synthetische Testrechner.  Ansonsten: Es gibt in der Redaktion ja noch ein paar andere Kandidaten...
> 
> ...


 
Ja, mit Soundkarte kein Thema. Ich brauch aber hauptsächlich keine, da ich USB Headsets von Sennheiser mit Soundkarte integriert verwende. Und damals war aufm Asus Maximus Formula II eben Cinch; weshalb auch ein digitales Signal in optisch zum Transport verwandeln, nur ums dann wieder auf digital zu wandeln? Ich vermute, die optische Kacke is einfach günstiger


----------



## PCGH_Phil (3. September 2014)

*AW: **Demnächst** PCGH 10/2014: i7-5960X und 5820K im Test, Gebrauchte Hardware, Ausblick auf Geforce 800, Radeon R9 300 und Broadwell, Oculus Rift DK2, Gaming-LCDs von Full- bis Ultra-HD u.v.m.; DVD-Vollversion Dungeons GOTY*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Ja, mit Soundkarte kein Thema. Ich brauch aber hauptsächlich keine, da ich USB Headsets von Sennheiser mit Soundkarte integriert verwende. Und damals war aufm Asus Maximus Formula II eben Cinch; weshalb auch ein digitales Signal in optisch zum Transport verwandeln, nur ums dann wieder auf digital zu wandeln? Ich vermute, die optische Kacke is einfach günstiger


 
Ach, du meinst wahrscheinlich den coaxialen Digitalausgang . Die Dinger sehen den Cinch-Anschlüssen sehr ähnlich, doch sind normalerweise gelb eingefärbt und man benötigt davon nur einen pro angeschlossenem Gerät. Cinch besteht für ein Stereo-Signal aus zwei Buchsen, die (meist) rot und weiß eingefärbt sind (bei Surround sind es natürlich entsprechen mehr und sie sind farblich anders gekennzeichnet).

Die Coax-Anschlüsse sind im Vergleich zu dem optischen Toslink-Anschluss weit weniger häufig, das stimmt. Auf vielen besser ausgestatteten Mainboards ist aber mindestens einer dabei. Bei einer Soundkarte bringt ein Digital-Ausgang nicht wirklich viel: Dann werden nämlich die dort verbauten und gegenüber dem Onboard-Audio in den allermeisten Fällen (deutlich!) hochwertigeren Wandler sowie praktisch die komplett dort verbaute Hardware umgangen - Diese Funktion überimmt dann der (hoffentlich gute) Reciever. Wenn du also den Coax nutzen willst, solltest du dir _keine_ Soundkarte zulegen - ist rausgeschmissenes Geld.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## derHungrige (3. September 2014)

*AW: **Demnächst** PCGH 10/2014: i7-5960X und 5820K im Test, Gebrauchte Hardware, Ausblick auf Geforce 800, Radeon R9 300 und Broadwell, Oculus Rift DK2, Gaming-LCDs von Full- bis Ultra-HD u.v.m.; DVD-Vollversion Dungeons GOTY*

Nur als kleine Info es gibt keinen, wie angegeben, Eizo Foris FG 2434. Nur einen FS 2434 und einen FG 2421^^ Bitte ändern


----------



## Palmdale (3. September 2014)

*AW: **Demnächst** PCGH 10/2014: i7-5960X und 5820K im Test, Gebrauchte Hardware, Ausblick auf Geforce 800, Radeon R9 300 und Broadwell, Oculus Rift DK2, Gaming-LCDs von Full- bis Ultra-HD u.v.m.; DVD-Vollversion Dungeons GOTY*



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Ach, du meinst wahrscheinlich den coaxialen Digitalausgang . Die Dinger sehen den Cinch-Anschlüssen sehr ähnlich, doch sind normalerweise gelb eingefärbt und man benötigt davon nur einen pro angeschlossenem Gerät. Cinch besteht für ein Stereo-Signal aus zwei Buchsen, die (meist) rot und weiß eingefärbt sind (bei Surround sind es natürlich entsprechen mehr und sie sind farblich anders gekennzeichnet).
> 
> Die Coax-Anschlüsse sind im Vergleich zu dem optischen Toslink-Anschluss weit weniger häufig, das stimmt. Auf vielen besser ausgestatteten Mainboards ist aber mindestens einer dabei. Bei einer Soundkarte bringt ein Digital-Ausgang nicht wirklich viel: Dann werden nämlich die dort verbauten und gegenüber dem Onboard-Audio in den allermeisten Fällen (deutlich!) hochwertigeren Wandler sowie praktisch die komplett dort verbaute Hardware umgangen - Diese Funktion überimmt dann der (hoffentlich gute) Reciever. Wenn du also den Coax nutzen willst, solltest du dir _keine_ Soundkarte zulegen - ist rausgeschmissenes Geld.
> 
> ...


 
Merci für die Erläuterungen, wusste ich bisher noch gar nicht. Ja, ich meinte den Coax . Dann warten wir mal, bis sich die Herde der x99er Boards bissl vermehrt


----------



## ich558 (5. September 2014)

*AW: **Demnächst** PCGH 10/2014: i7-5960X und 5820K im Test, Gebrauchte Hardware, Ausblick auf Geforce 800, Radeon R9 300 und Broadwell, Oculus Rift DK2, Gaming-LCDs von Full- bis Ultra-HD u.v.m.; DVD-Vollversion Dungeons GOTY*

Was steht im Artikel ob sich gebraute Hardware lohnt?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. September 2014)

*AW: **Demnächst** PCGH 10/2014: i7-5960X und 5820K im Test, Gebrauchte Hardware, Ausblick auf Geforce 800, Radeon R9 300 und Broadwell, Oculus Rift DK2, Gaming-LCDs von Full- bis Ultra-HD u.v.m.; DVD-Vollversion Dungeons GOTY*



ich558 schrieb:


> Was steht im Artikel ob sich gebraute Hardware lohnt?


 
Wir klären auf, was bei festen Budgets – 100, 150 und 200 Euro, wenn ich mich recht erinnere – besser ist: Neuware aus der Einsteiger- und Mittelklasse zu kaufen oder fürs gleiche Geld in der gebrauchten Oberklasse bzw. beim alten High-End zuzugreifen. Es geht um CPUs und GPUs. Definitiv lesenswert. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ich558 (6. September 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wir klären auf, was bei festen Budgets – 100, 150 und 200 Euro, wenn ich mich recht erinnere – besser ist: Neuware aus der Einsteiger- und Mittelklasse zu kaufen oder fürs gleiche Geld in der gebrauchten Oberklasse bzw. beim alten High-End zuzugreifen. Es geht um CPUs und GPUs. Definitiv lesenswert.   MfG, Raff



Sehr gut denn ich kaufe meist immer 2 Jahre alte Ex High End GPUs


----------



## Cuddleman (6. September 2014)

*AW: **Demnächst** PCGH 10/2014: i7-5960X und 5820K im Test, Gebrauchte Hardware, Ausblick auf Geforce 800, Radeon R9 300 und Broadwell, Oculus Rift DK2, Gaming-LCDs von Full- bis Ultra-HD u.v.m.; DVD-Vollversion Dungeons GOTY*



ich558 schrieb:


> Was steht im Artikel ob sich gebraute Hardware lohnt?


So wie bei den Bierbrauern? Schreibfehler sind sehr oft amüsant, auch wenn sie einem selber passieren.

Heft war exakt am angegebenen Erscheinungstag vorhanden! (wo, brauch ich wohl nicht mehr erklären)

Der für mich unerwartete aber sehr interessante Artikel, war Raff's Tagebuch. 

Dafür ziehe ich, ala "Nicki Lauda", "... meine Kappe!".


----------



## PcGamer512 (6. September 2014)

*AW: **Demnächst** PCGH 10/2014: i7-5960X und 5820K im Test, Gebrauchte Hardware, Ausblick auf Geforce 800, Radeon R9 300 und Broadwell, Oculus Rift DK2, Gaming-LCDs von Full- bis Ultra-HD u.v.m.; DVD-Vollversion Dungeons GOTY*

Wieder eine sehr schöne Ausgabe.
Hoffe es wird nächsten Monat wieder spannend wie diesen .
Spätestens die Dezemberausgabe wird spannen bei allden Spiele neuerscheinungen xD


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. September 2014)

*AW: **Demnächst** PCGH 10/2014: i7-5960X und 5820K im Test, Gebrauchte Hardware, Ausblick auf Geforce 800, Radeon R9 300 und Broadwell, Oculus Rift DK2, Gaming-LCDs von Full- bis Ultra-HD u.v.m.; DVD-Vollversion Dungeons GOTY*

Die 11 wird schon sehr spannend, versprochen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PcGamer512 (6. September 2014)

*AW: **Demnächst** PCGH 10/2014: i7-5960X und 5820K im Test, Gebrauchte Hardware, Ausblick auf Geforce 800, Radeon R9 300 und Broadwell, Oculus Rift DK2, Gaming-LCDs von Full- bis Ultra-HD u.v.m.; DVD-Vollversion Dungeons GOTY*

Ok Vorfreude steigert schon aber es ist noch solange bis dahin :/

Die Zeit verfliegt aber seit neuestem so da kommt Post man denkt garnicht an die Zeitung und was hat der Postbote in der Hand Genau die nächste Ausgabe. Kommt mir immer vor wie paar Tage unterschied zur jeweils älteren ausgabe


----------



## Cuddleman (7. September 2014)

*AW: **Demnächst** PCGH 10/2014: i7-5960X und 5820K im Test, Gebrauchte Hardware, Ausblick auf Geforce 800, Radeon R9 300 und Broadwell, Oculus Rift DK2, Gaming-LCDs von Full- bis Ultra-HD u.v.m.; DVD-Vollversion Dungeons GOTY*



PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Ok Vorfreude steigert schon aber es ist noch solange bis dahin :/
> 
> Die Zeit verfliegt aber seit neuestem so da kommt Post man denkt garnicht an die Zeitung und was hat der Postbote in der Hand Genau die nächste Ausgabe. Kommt mir immer vor wie paar Tage unterschied zur jeweils älteren ausgabe



Je älter du selbst wirst, desto schneller vergehen die Jahre, äh, auch die Tage und Wochen, solange man auch fordernde Aufgaben hat!
Der Zeitpunkt kommt, wo man sich fragt, wann man all seine Vorhaben noch Verwirklichen will, bevor das Lebensende, oder die Gesundheit, endgültig "... den Riegel vorschiebt!".


----------



## Kinguin (7. September 2014)

*AW: **Demnächst** PCGH 10/2014: i7-5960X und 5820K im Test, Gebrauchte Hardware, Ausblick auf Geforce 800, Radeon R9 300 und Broadwell, Oculus Rift DK2, Gaming-LCDs von Full- bis Ultra-HD u.v.m.; DVD-Vollversion Dungeons GOTY*

Ich stehe gebrauchte Hardware ,zumindest Cpu und Gpu recht kritisch gegenüber
Allerdings konnte ich mir vor kurzem die gtx 770 für 150€ (190€-40€durch das Verkaufen meiner alten gtx 460) ergattern 
Läuft tadellos ,und hab sogar noch ne Garantie oben drauf ^^ 

Dennoch würde ich grundsätzlich bei sowas eher zur Neuware tendieren


----------



## Balder (8. September 2014)

*AW: **Demnächst** PCGH 10/2014: i7-5960X und 5820K im Test, Gebrauchte Hardware, Ausblick auf Geforce 800, Radeon R9 300 und Broadwell, Oculus Rift DK2, Gaming-LCDs von Full- bis Ultra-HD u.v.m.; DVD-Vollversion Dungeons GOTY*

Wieso schreibt ihr von einer Geforce 800er Generation, wenn Nvidia doch gleich auf 900er als Name setzen will?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. September 2014)

*AW: **Demnächst** PCGH 10/2014: i7-5960X und 5820K im Test, Gebrauchte Hardware, Ausblick auf Geforce 800, Radeon R9 300 und Broadwell, Oculus Rift DK2, Gaming-LCDs von Full- bis Ultra-HD u.v.m.; DVD-Vollversion Dungeons GOTY*

Als wir den Artikel schrieben, waren die Gerüchte noch bei Geforce 800.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. September 2014)

*AW: **Demnächst** PCGH 10/2014: i7-5960X und 5820K im Test, Gebrauchte Hardware, Ausblick auf Geforce 800, Radeon R9 300 und Broadwell, Oculus Rift DK2, Gaming-LCDs von Full- bis Ultra-HD u.v.m.; DVD-Vollversion Dungeons GOTY*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die 11 wird schon sehr spannend, versprochen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Das nächste Heft macht die MAXimale WELLe, hmm?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. September 2014)

*AW: **Demnächst** PCGH 10/2014: i7-5960X und 5820K im Test, Gebrauchte Hardware, Ausblick auf Geforce 800, Radeon R9 300 und Broadwell, Oculus Rift DK2, Gaming-LCDs von Full- bis Ultra-HD u.v.m.; DVD-Vollversion Dungeons GOTY*

Benennst du dich dann eigentlich um? Maxwell > Maxwolf? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. September 2014)

*AW: **Demnächst** PCGH 10/2014: i7-5960X und 5820K im Test, Gebrauchte Hardware, Ausblick auf Geforce 800, Radeon R9 300 und Broadwell, Oculus Rift DK2, Gaming-LCDs von Full- bis Ultra-HD u.v.m.; DVD-Vollversion Dungeons GOTY*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Benennst du dich dann eigentlich um? Maxwell > Maxwolf?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Ich mache eher Urlaub auf einer vulkanischen oder Pirateninsel, bis die maxWellen sich gelegt haben, solange erstere nicht vollkommen von letzteren weggespült werden


----------



## Nekrodamus (16. September 2014)

*AW: **Demnächst** PCGH 10/2014: i7-5960X und 5820K im Test, Gebrauchte Hardware, Ausblick auf Geforce 800, Radeon R9 300 und Broadwell, Oculus Rift DK2, Gaming-LCDs von Full- bis Ultra-HD u.v.m.; DVD-Vollversion Dungeons GOTY*

Da ich gerade für gleich zwei Bekannte mit wirklich extrem schmalem Budget nach der idealen Ablösung für ihre antiken (Non-)Gaming-Laptops suche, kam mir der Artikel über gebrauchte Hardware gerade recht. 

Aber hier, als auch im Aufrüst-Sonderheft hat mir missfallen, dass Ihr auch die K-Prozessoren nur mit ihren Standard-Taktraten heran gezogen habt.

Dabei wurden doch speziell der 2500K und der 2600K damals genau unter der Prämisse "zu Hauf" angeschafft, dass sie jeder jeder OC-Noob bei Bedarf und/oder nach Ablauf der Garantie ruck zuck auf ansprechende 24/7-Werte übertakten kann. 

Ähnliches gilt eigentlich ganz allgemein für den CPU-Index: Nett, dass die beiden wahrhaft goldenen Oldies weiterhin gelistet sind, aber warum nicht beispielsweise @ 4,5 Ghz ?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (24. September 2014)

*AW: **Demnächst** PCGH 10/2014: i7-5960X und 5820K im Test, Gebrauchte Hardware, Ausblick auf Geforce 800, Radeon R9 300 und Broadwell, Oculus Rift DK2, Gaming-LCDs von Full- bis Ultra-HD u.v.m.; DVD-Vollversion Dungeons GOTY*



Nekrodamus schrieb:


> Ähnliches gilt eigentlich ganz allgemein für den CPU-Index: Nett, dass die beiden wahrhaft goldenen Oldies weiterhin gelistet sind, aber warum nicht beispielsweise @ 4,5 Ghz ?



Weil wir alle Prozessoren mit der Leistung testen, mit der sie quasi ausgeliefert werden. In der Wertungsnote findet eine mögliche, einfache Übertaktbarkeit jedoch Berücksichtigung, nicht aber deren Höhe. Diese fällt von CPU zu CPU unterschiedlich aus und hängt dazu von verschiedenen Faktoren wie der Kühlung und der benötigten Spannung ab. Und wie legt man da verbindliche Regeln fest? 
- OC mit Boxed-Kühler? Was ist dann mit Tray-Versionen?
- OC mit [Luftkühler]? Welchem? Wieviel Lärm darf der machen? Wir haben feine Delta-Lüfter da...
- OC mit Wakü? Für den Durchschnittsuser irrelevant - doch was ist mit Extrem-CPUs wie dem x960X? Die kosten gut 900 Euro - ist da eine Wakü schon nicht mehr „zu extrem“
- OC mit Kompressor? Ok, jetzt wird's lächerlich, aber du verstehst die Problematik, da eine faire, für alle gleiche und vor allem reproduzierbare, allgemeingültige Grundlage zu schaffen, ja? 

Zudem wäre der Index doch recht eintönig, da von den derzeit 20 Prozessoren 17 über einen freien Multiplikator verfügen. Das würde wohl bedeuten, dass prinzipiell der i7-4790 und der Xeon E3-1231 v3 rausfliegen und der Rest der Top 11 doppelt vorhanden wäre.

In unseren größeren Reviews findet sich, davon abgesehen, immer mal wieder auch der ein oder andere Tests mit OC, es ist also nicht so, dass wir das Potenzial völlig ignorieren.


----------



## Nekrodamus (25. September 2014)

Danke Carsten, dass Du hier noch geantwortest hast, obwohl ich "etwas" spät dran war. 

Ich habe mich da vielleicht ein wenig missverständlich ausgedrückt. Mir ging es nicht darum, jede CPU im Index in allen möglichen OC-Varianten darzustellen, sondern speziell um den 2500K und den 2600K, welche Ihr ja auch ganz bewusst in den 2nd hand Artikel aufgenommen habt.

Wer einen der beiden hat, oder sich nun (aufgrund des Artikels) in der Bucht besorgt, der lässt die sicherlich nicht mit Standard-Taktraten laufen. Falls er das nicht wollte, könnte er sich ja statt z.B. dem 2500K auch einen nochmals billigeren 2500 oder 2400 holen. Man darf wohl davon ausgehen, dass der Käufer eines gebrauchten "Ks" ganz genau weiß, warum er das tut. 

Logischerweise sind diese Spieler aber besonders preisbewusst, so dass also eher nicht davon auszugehen ist, dass sie ein MoBo für 200,- Euro, eine zweite Grafikkarte oder gar eine Wasserkühlung einsetzen.

Typisch ist wohl eher so etwas in der Richtung: Asrock Z77 Pro 3 o.ä., 4-8 GB 1600er RAM, HD7870-7970 bzw. deren nVidia-Gegenstücke, Alpenföhn o.ä. - also alles normale "Hausmannskost".

Und genau für so ein (natürlich um das GPU-Limit bereinigtes) 08/15-System mit 24/7 OC (also max. eine leichte Spannungserhöhung) wäre es interessant zu wissen, wie es sich mit aktuellen Spielen gegen aktuelle, nicht übertaktete (wegen der Garantie) Systeme schlägt.

Kann aber natürlich auch sein, dass das alles nur mich interessiert. 


Edit: Habe einen der Berichte, die ich zu diesem Thema gelesen hatte wiedergefunden: http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?page=0&itemid=1129 (Kurzfazit: 2500K @4,5 Ghz = 4670K)
Ist allerdings auch schon wieder ein Jahr alt und sowohl "der Gegner", als auch die getesteten Spiele sind nicht mehr brandaktuell.


----------

